# my husky/GSD/? doesn't shed?!? i'm confused.



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

(i posted this on another thread about huskies blowing their coat..but thought i'd start my own thread.) 

i have a question!?!?! 
Maybe is a Husky/GSD(possibly other breeds in there too)....she is 9 months old....i'v never needed to brush her. I have brushed her a few times...but i end up with NO hair on the brush at all..... ?? it confuses me. she does shed a little bit..i can tell cuz there are some dog hairs on my bed(where she sleeps) but thats it... --NOT that i'm complaining...lol. It's just that it's not what i was expecting. 
--is it perhaps becasue of what ever other breeds she is mixed with that she just doesn't shed much?
Or is she just going to surprise me all of a sudden and shed like crazy...tho i don't think so..she never got a big fluffly winter coat. (she is an outside dog..she only comes in at night[cuz too many dogs in this town get eaten by wolves.])


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She is still really young and her adult coat is still growing. My puppy is also a heavy shedding breed and he is 11 months old and stil has yet to do any shedding. beleive me it'll come.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

ok..ya i just got curious when the Siberian pups down the street, (that are probably a month older than mine) started shedding by the handful... i hadn't really thought of it before then...


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

My husk has shed two times in his 9 months, currently he is literally BLOWING his coat right now (Adult coat is comming)

I don't know about German Shepherds and their coats... but i think they don't shed as much as a Husky.....?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Rose is the same way. She is part Cattle Dog, part German Shepherd, and part Labrador...you'd think she'd be a shedding machine, right? Instead, she barely sheds at all. I almost never need to brush her. 

It also seems like breeds such as Huskies and Malamutes tend to only shed when they blow there coat. I could be wrong about that, but when we had Loupie (a Malamute) I remember her shedding like mad when she was blowing her coat, but then after that she could press up against you all she wanted and you weren't coated in dog hair.


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

My breeder golden hardly sheds either. It could be the food you're feeding your pup. Sometimes a food will simply agree with the dog and the coat is happy in many ways. 

My rescue golden is exactly the same age as my breeder golden (7 months) and his coat is a complete disaster. Thin and I've been spending each day with a brush in my hands brushing him out. Much better now that I've taken most of the loose stuff out. His food wasn't bad either, but I'm wondering if genetics might have something to do with some dogs of the same breed shedding or not.

Hopefully your pup will continue to keep a nice happy coat for you.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Angel is a gsd/husky.....You wouldn't want to see my floor after a brushing you would swear I shaved her bald.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

My puppy is 5 1/2 months and sheds like a snowblower. I brush her daily and her hair is finally getting her summer coat.She is a Great Pyenees/Golden Retriver mix. I didn't think they shed like that.Apparently,I was wrong.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't have much to add - I agree that she probably just hasn't gotten her adult coat in yet. Coal didn't shed bad when he was a pup but once he got his adult coat in he began to blow his coat twice a year like crazy.

I did want to say though; I can't believe how big Maybe's gotten!  last time I saw pictures of her she looked like a little baby, she's looking more like an adult now!!


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> I don't know about German Shepherds and their coats... but i think they don't shed as much as a Husky.....?


--i wasn't sure either so i googled it..i came across all kind of things like "saying a GSD sheds is an understatement" and "They a good thorough brushing Every week" so ya they shed...



DogGoneGood said:


> I did want to say though; I can't believe how big Maybe's gotten!  last time I saw pictures of her she looked like a little baby, she's looking more like an adult now!!


I Know! she is huge! lol..not really..but ya she is just about 50lbs now. 


And i think i'm just going to cross my fingers and hope and pray she just magically never starts shedding!  not that it really matters...my cat sheds like you wouldn't belive so the house/everything in it is already covered in hair...she LOVES sleeping on piles of laundry. lol.


----------

